# Flyer has some weave action..*G*



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the 2x2 method! We bumbled our way through 2x2 quite succesfully at home with borrowed weave poles, but before we got to the point of taking them out for distractions etc we had to give them back, and so a year later I haven't actually done ANY weaves since. One day I'll sort out a set and we'll get back into agility training perhaps. lol.
Her weaves at home though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh3izd_VeU0
and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKvEdEsvc2I

goooo flyer!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice Weaves..I love the 2 x 2 too..*G*.. All my other dogs were trained on the channel weaves and they really didn't get it..Robbie in particular had a real block at the weaves..it got so he wouldn't even attempt..With Cedar I thought he had it and when he went to trial found out he didn't really understand weaving either..he was getting entries and exits but running by the middle poles which is what channels teach them to do..*G*.. I retrained both with the 2 x 2 and I finally have dogs that can weave...*G*..we still get an occasional flub at a trial but we are getting there.


----------

